# Thinking Red : New to the group



## SOT-A Guy (Dec 31, 2009)

I am a retiring SOT-A/SI/LLVI-Prophet/IO dude. I like what I see here so far. Thanks to you all for holding an honest forum for Intel guys to pass on knowledge and network. I have tons of expeience on the gruond and inside the "crystal palaces" (as an outsider). I have worked conventional, SOF, and National SOF missions all over the globe.
I love hearing the same stories from differing viewpoints. I guess it's that critical thinking stuff they tried to teach me.
I will pop in from time to time. Thanks again!


----------



## Swill (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome! Nice to have another not-so-weenie intel weenie.


----------



## EverSoLost (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome, thanks for offering your help and discussion.


----------

